# Nice article about FBS in HN



## Nicola Mingotti (Jan 21, 2020)

see here:




__





						FreeBSD is an amazing operating system
					






					www.unixsheikh.com
				




sorry for brevity, phone typing


----------



## CraigHB (Jan 22, 2020)

Hadn't seen that before.  Yeah good article, enjoyed reading it.  Sums up well what I appreciate about FreeBSD.


----------

